# [SOLVED] Briggs &amp; Stratton 8 hp intake manifold



## roger dixon (Sep 13, 2012)

I was looking for a B & S dealer’s forum and happened upon this one. My dilemma - I have an older log splitter with a B & S, 8 hp, model 190432, type 5535-01 engine, which has a broken flange on the intake manifold (a log rolled into the carb…). My research indicates the part number is 212488. B & S no longer stocks it, so I am trying to find one that might be NOS on a dealer’s shelf somewhere or on an older discarded engine. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thank you,

Roger Dixon
xxxxxx cell


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Briggs & Stratton 8 hp intake manifold*

Hi and welcome to TSF

Give these folks a try:

Lawn Mower Parts

If that does not work, I have had good luck using a product call JB Weld Kwik set.
Dries in about 5 minutes, but let it set a few hours. Make sure the pieces are very clean first.

BG


----------



## roger dixon (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Briggs & Stratton 8 hp intake manifold*

Thinking it was aluminum, I mig welded it, but it has broken again twice now (I am a decent welder). I think it is some sort of pot metal. I'm not sure JB weld will work, as the weight of the carb, air cleaner and governor assembly hang off the broken manifold flange plate.

I sent Lawn Mower Parts an email, so I'll see what happens. Thanks.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Briggs & Stratton 8 hp intake manifold*

JB weld will just about stick anything to anything. Worth a try !

BG


----------



## roger dixon (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Briggs & Stratton 8 hp intake manifold*

I think I found a match on eBay today ( BRIGGS & STRATTON ENGINE Model 170402 Carburetor Intake Elbow 210705), so when it gets to me this coming week I'll let you all know.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Briggs & Stratton 8 hp intake manifold*

Yes, keep us posted.

BG


----------



## roger dixon (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Briggs & Stratton 8 hp intake manifold*

So my eBay purchase arrived today and it fits. It is the same part, but has a small nib on it for attachment of something I don't have.

For those of you that track part numbers, etc. mine was an 8 hp model 190432, type 5535-01, cod 92032010. The eBay item was listed as a model: 170402, type 1151-01, cod: 73071611. They are interchangeable, at least for my application.

Thanks to all of you for your help!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Briggs & Stratton 8 hp intake manifold*

Glad things worked out for you. I will mark this post solved.

BG


----------

